# 10 mud pro 700 fuel line clips???????



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

My bro has a 2010 mud pro 700 and we broke one of the little plastic clips that hold the fuel line on to the throttle body apparently artic cat has no part number for it there for cant sell me one but conveniently they can sell me a new hose with 2 clips for the wooping sum of 110.00 any one have a part number or some advice here thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got any pics? Might can find a similar clip online. Check cheapoempartsonline.com for their parts fische


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've got 2 clips I took off my brute. Does it look like this? 

Ranger owner wannabe


----------



## Winnipeg-Roy (Mar 3, 2012)

No I don't have a pic and it doesn't lookmlike the ones in the pic I have yet to go get my brothers quad to fix for him I just got home from work here I think he is going to bring it to me on the weekend then I should have a pic thanks tho


----------

